# YOUR Top 5 Spices?



## jkath

I need your help! One of my next blogs will be on kitchen spices, so I would love it if you could help, by sharing your preferences with me 

QUESTION: What FIVE spices do you tend to grab MOST OFTEN (not including Salt & Pepper)

Here are mine, in no particular order:

Garlic Powder
Fresh Nutmeg (grated)
Cinnamon
Tarragon
Oregano


----------



## no mayonnaise

Cumin (always whole, then I toast it in a pan and grind it in a mortar/pestle myself)
Paprika
Dried thyme leaves
Garlic powder
Crushed red pepper flakes


----------



## LPBeier

This is really hard because I rarely meet a spice or herb I don't like, but here goes.

- garlic (fresh or granulated for different purposes)
- tarragon
- rosemary
- cumin
- nutmeg (fresh grated)


----------



## Kayelle

Garlic powder
Cumin
Chili powder
Herbs de Provence
Hot pepper flakes

Are you interested in herbs we *don't *like?
I can not stand tarragon ... ick


----------



## CraigC

I take it we are including dry and fresh herbs as spices? If not, here are 5 of each.

Spice wise

freshly toasted and ground cumin seed
freshly toasted and ground corriander seed
various toasted and ground chilis
cardamom
saffron

Herbs

dry and fresh basil 
dry and fresh thyme
fresh rosemary
dry and fresh bay leaves
fresh cilantro


----------



## jennyema

Garlic
Thyme
Adobo
Cumin


----------



## jkath

Thanks so far! 

Yes, Craig, I'm going for dried spices... and yes, Kayelle - only those you tend to reach for the most  

I really appreciate all  of your input - hoping for a lot more answers!


----------



## pacanis

Garlic powder
Onion powder
Herbs de Provence
Cayenne pepper
Chili powder? Paprika? Number five really falls off compared to the other four.


----------



## LPBeier

jkath said:


> Thanks so far!
> 
> Yes, Craig, I'm going for dried spices... and yes, Kayelle - only those you tend to reach for the most
> 
> I really appreciate all  of your input - hoping for a lot more answers!



Okay, dried spices:
- cumin
- curry
- cinnamon
- nutmeg (whole)
- star anise (whole)


----------



## GotGarlic

jkath said:


> Thanks so far!
> 
> Yes, Craig, I'm going for dried spices... and yes, Kayelle - only those you tend to reach for the most
> 
> I really appreciate all  of your input - hoping for a lot more answers!



Only spices? Not herbs? Just want to clarify.


----------



## jkath

Any herbs/spices that you'd find dried, and in jars/packages, and such. 

After asking this question on my fb page as well, I'm beginning to think I'm the only person who doesn't care for cumin...


----------



## acerbicacid

freshly ground cumin
cinnamon
freshly ground nutmeg
pepper/chilli & freshly ground black
garlic powder (if this is a spice if not - cloves)


----------



## Whiskadoodle

With Eleven Secret Herbs and Spices,  Colonel Sanders would be highly disappointed with your request.   Sometimes it seems like he sold only half the recipe anyway.  I hope this gives an inkling of hard this is to choose.  There is another few I prefer to use fresh, so I found a little personal wiggle room.    

Cardamom
Cumin
Cinnamon
Thyme
Chile


----------



## merstar

Hi jkath! How've you been?!

Here are my top five:
Garlic Powder
Toasted Onion Powder
Chili Powder
Smoked Paprika
Basil


----------



## jabbur

For me it's 
Garlic Powder
Onion Powder
Oregano
Chili Powder
Lemon Pepper (if you consider this out of the category, the next often would be tie between cumin for Mexican or thyme for Italian)


----------



## GotGarlic

Fresh garlic
Dried thyme
Fresh Italian flat-leaf parsley
Dried Mexican oregano
Ground cumin


----------



## jkath

Hey merstar 

Again thank you all!! 
The more different people that answer, the better 
This gives me a really good idea of people's preference.


----------



## chopper

Cinnamon
Nutmeg
Cumin
Ginger
Oregano


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Garlic
Ginger
Cumin
Chili Powder
Oregano


----------



## pacanis

Man, you guys use a lot of cumin. One jar lasts me for years. And that's even using it in rubs. It's a big jar though.


----------



## MrsLMB

Mine would be pretty simple.

Garlic powder
Onion Powder
Paprika 
Salt
Pepper


----------



## taxlady

in no particular order:
fresh parsley
onion
thyme
rosemary
garlic


----------



## larry_stewart

Garlic powder
Onion Powder
Oregano
Cumin
Parsley


----------



## forty_caliber

Black Pepper
Herbs de Provence
Rosemary
Garlic
Thyme

.40


----------



## jkath

pacanis said:


> Man, you guys use a lot of cumin. One jar lasts me for years. And that's even using it in rubs. It's a big jar though.


 
...me too!


----------



## justplainbill

Oregano, thyme, coriander, rosemary, dill + allspice;  but I need cumin for my lentil stew, marjoram for some pork dishes, and black caraway + juniper berries for cooking sauerkraut.
Then, there's fennel seeds + basil for some tomato sauces, and green peppercorns for rabbit stew.
Then for stollen, lebkuchen, etc. ---- 
PS paprika and bay leaves are essential to many of my favorite savory dishes.


----------



## acerbicacid

Looks like most of us are hard pressed to find just five.    I had to think hard and leave out so many.    I had forgotten a lot of things and didn't include herbs, which I use so often - bay, thyme, parsley, oregano, etc. then of course there is saffron and noble paprika, and the smoked pimenton paprika of Spain, dulce and piquante.    So many things to choose from, that's why I have a drawer and a couple of DIY chests/containers for them.


----------



## tinlizzie

Cinnamon
Garlic Powder
Cayenne Ground Pepper or Red Pepper Flakes
Bay Leaves
Turmeric

Also-rans are cumin, ginger, mustard, dill, paprika


----------



## letscook

garlic, basil, oregano, thyme, rosemary


----------



## vitauta

one thing that has me somewhat confused about this interesting exercise is whether we are focusing strictly on those herbs and spices we most commonly use--the ones it would be most difficult to cook or eat without?
or, as some respondents seem to be interpreting--which herbs and spices are we most partial to?  some of our 'favorites' are not used anywhere nearly as often as those we reach for, and add to our foods as a habit-- daily, and without fanfare.

are you allowing herbs de province?  isn't that a bit like sneaking in 6-8 of your favorite herbs, and getting to count them as just one?


----------



## Snip 13

This is a tough one!!! I use lots of spices and love them all but I'll try.

Ground coriander
Garlic powder
Onion powder
Paprika
Cayenne Pepper

Fresh I would say....
Curry paste
Parsley
Mint
Basil
Chillies


----------



## pacanis

It was easy for me to pick the top three or four as I just thought of which jar constantly needs refilled


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Man, you guys use a lot of cumin. One jar lasts me for years. And that's even using it in rubs. It's a big jar though.



I make my own taco and fajita seasonings.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> I make my own taco and fajita seasonings.


 
I tried that a couple times (different recipes) and it always gave me some serious heartburn/angina or something... heavy chest, shallow breaths, close to nausea... I stick to premix and don't have that problem. Weird, I know. You would think it would be the other way around.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I tried that a couple times (different recipes) and it always gave me some serious heartburn/angina or something... heavy chest, shallow breaths, close to nausea... I stick to premix and don't have that problem. Weird, I know. You would think it would be the other way around.


That is weird. Did you use the same ingredients as the ones in the premix? Stirling made up his own taco seasoning recipe by experimenting with the ingredients listed on the packet from Old El Paso, leaving out the sugar, flour, and weird stuff.


----------



## msmofet

I mix these together for my All Purpose spice blend and use on just about everything (I count it as 1 spice (blend)):

Granulated Garlic powder 
Onion powder 
Goya Adobo seasoning  
Accent (or MSG) 
Salt 
Ground peppercorn blend
Ground Hot red pepper flakes
Cayenne 
Hungarian (hot and sweet) Paprika

Additional spices/herbs:
Smoked paprika
Dry oregano


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Pac, maybe your lungs ingested some powder ingredients.   Maybe if you used chile peppers,  the peppers released some powerful fumes.    I think just toasting some seeds releases quite a bit of oil sometimes.   Which,  generally, we like for the aroma produced.   Maybe a little of something goes a long way for you.


----------



## Steve Kroll

My interpretation of the question is which spices/herbs do we use most often, not which are our favorites. The two might not be the same. For example, I love cardamom pods, but I don't use them very often or in anything other than Indian cooking.

I'm also really surprised by the number of people who mention onion or garlic powder. I own a jar of garlic powder, but it's probably been in my cupboard for 5 years and only gets used if I'm making a dry rub. I usually can't find it because it's in the back behind everything else.

I guess this would be my list:


Thyme
Basil
Oregano
Spanish Paprika
Cumin seed


----------



## pacanis

Whiskadoodle said:


> Pac, maybe your lungs ingested some powder ingredients. Maybe if you used chile peppers, the peppers released some powerful fumes. I think just toasting some seeds releases quite a bit of oil sometimes. Which, generally, we like for the aroma produced. *Maybe a little of something goes a long way for you.*


 
Yeah, cumin!


I don't know what the problem was, or if the ingredients were the same as the packages. I just know that for as often as I use a Mex spice blend I was better off tearing a packet or opening a jar.


----------



## Zagut

Salt & Pepper are #1 but since you asked that they be excluded here's my list.

Cumin.
Oregano.
Garlic. 
Cayanne pepper.
and
Bacon. 

Hey it's a spice to me because it goes with so much.

But if ya want something else I'd have to say 
Mustard or Thyme.


----------



## jkath

vitauta said:


> one thing that has me somewhat confused about this interesting exercise is whether we are focusing strictly on those herbs and spices we most commonly use--the ones it would be most difficult to cook or eat without?
> or, as some respondents seem to be interpreting--which herbs and spices are we most partial to? some of our 'favorites' are not used anywhere nearly as often as those we reach for, and add to our foods as a habit-- daily, and without fanfare.
> 
> are you allowing herbs de province? isn't that a bit like sneaking in 6-8 of your favorite herbs, and getting to count them as just one?


 
This is actually going to be the basis for an upcoming blog, on which spices are grabbed the most... 

Pacanis is like me - it's which ones I'm *always* filling!!


----------



## jkath

Zagut said:


> Salt & Pepper are #1 but since you asked that they be excluded here's my list.
> 
> Cumin.
> Oregano.
> Garlic.
> Cayanne pepper.
> and
> Bacon.
> 
> Hey it's a spice to me because it goes with so much.
> 
> But if ya want something else I'd have to say
> Mustard or Thyme.


 


True! Bacon is a seasoning in itself! LOL


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I had to come back and add 5 I prefer to use fresh whenever possible.  I might use some of these more so than the 5 listed before.  I didn't include black pepper or salt.   I  think these should be givens.  

Ginger
Parsley
Garlic
Basil
Rosemary


----------



## kadesma

Jkath, I see only one person mentioned my favorite herb,spice whatever but Majoram is it I use it in stuffed onions and zucchini, even in small bell peppers the red ones  emm. but Garlic, onion, powders are here too. along with the dredded cumin, Herbs de Provence, and rosemary. There are more but 5 is the quota  Thanks good thread!
kades


----------



## jkath

Thanks Kades! 
I like marjoram too! But you're right - limiting is tough... but that's how I can find out what the real go-to-jarred-herbs/spices are  

Once I've written that particular blog, I'll post it, if the mods are okay with that


----------



## taxlady

Steve Kroll said:


> My interpretation of the question is which spices/herbs do we use most often, not which are our favorites. The two might not be the same. For example, I love cardamom pods, but I don't use them very often or in anything other than Indian cooking.
> 
> I'm also really surprised by the number of people who mention onion or garlic powder. I own a jar of garlic powder, but it's probably been in my cupboard for 5 years and only gets used if I'm making a dry rub. I usually can't find it because it's in the back behind everything else.
> 
> I guess this would be my list:
> 
> 
> Thyme
> Basil
> Oregano
> Spanish Paprika
> Cumin seed


I adore cardamom. I use it in Indian and in some Scandinavian dishes. It's used both in savoury and sweet cooking in Scandinavia. The pork roast with dried fruit that I made for the Solstice party had 1 tsp of cardamom. That's a lot of little pods to open and grind. 

I also adore the smell of freshly ground coriander seeds, but don't find a lot of use for them.


----------



## taxlady

Zagut said:


> Salt & Pepper are #1 but since you asked that they be excluded here's my list.
> 
> Cumin.
> Oregano.
> Garlic.
> Cayanne pepper.
> and
> Bacon.
> 
> Hey it's a spice to me because it goes with so much.
> 
> But if ya want something else I'd have to say
> Mustard or Thyme.


You're right. Bacon is a great seasoning.

I forgot all about mustard. I use Dijon every time I make a vinaigrette.


----------



## JohnL

I guess my go to's are:
Granulated garlic
Granulated onion
Dried thyme
Dried Oregano (Mexican)
Smoked paprika


----------



## CharlieD

Cayenne pepper
Paprika
Garlic fresh or garlic salt
Dill
Parsley


----------



## jkath

taxlady said:


> I adore cardamom. I use it in Indian and in some Scandinavian dishes. It's used both in savoury and sweet cooking in Scandinavia. The pork roast with dried fruit that I made for the Solstice party had 1 tsp of cardamom. That's a lot of little pods to open and grind.
> 
> I also adore the smell of freshly ground coriander seeds, but don't find a lot of use for them.


 
ooooh - cardamom cookies! YUM


----------



## menumaker

Mace, 
ginger,
star anise,
cinnamon,
cloves


----------



## CWS4322

I tend to prefer fresh, so will exclude those since I don't use them dried. Given the number of spices and herbs I have, this is tough. I also switch in the warmer months and rarely use any jarred spices or herbs then, rather use what is in the herb garden. I will go with the ones I replace most often, in the order they are replaced.

My friend's homemade curry powder (contains all kinds of things--about 10-12 herbs and spices in all--it is so good, I go through about 5 or 6 250 ml jars/year--excellent on popcorn with a bit of melted coconut oil; love it on steamed green beans tossed with a bit of EVOO and with some diced fresh hot red pepper...)

Chilpolte chili powder
smoked hot paprika
celery seed
cardamon


----------



## Cerise

I prefer fresh over jarred.  There was a time, way back when, I had a huge custom-made spice rack/cabinet.  The herbs/spices dried up, & some were rarely used.  I now have exactly 6.

Italian Seasoning
Parsley
Basil
Paprika
Lemon Pepper
&
Fleur de sel


----------



## Snip 13

CWS4322 said:


> I tend to prefer fresh, so will exclude those since I don't use them dried. Given the number of spices and herbs I have, this is tough. I also switch in the warmer months and rarely use any jarred spices or herbs then, rather use what is in the herb garden. I will go with the ones I replace most often, in the order they are replaced.
> 
> My friend's homemade curry powder (contains all kinds of things--about 10-12 herbs and spices in all--it is so good, I go through about 5 or 6 250 ml jars/year--excellent on popcorn with a bit of melted coconut oil; love it on steamed green beans tossed with a bit of EVOO and with some diced fresh hot red pepper...)
> 
> Chilpolte chili powder
> smoked hot paprika
> celery seed
> cardamon


 
Can't believe I forgot my beloved celery seed ! I eat it but my family doesn't. I even make a tea with celery seed and lemon


----------



## CWS4322

Snip 13 said:


> Can't believe I forgot my beloved celery seed ! I eat it but my family doesn't. I even make a tea with celery seed and lemon


It was a toss up between dill seed and celery seed. I picked celery seed because I use more fresh dill than dill seed. And, I had a hard time leaving fennel seeds off the list, but I use more cardamon than fennel. I suspect that one's culinary background plays a role in these choices. Like TL, I am from a Scandinavian background, so cardamon had to be on the list (and probably why I use so much dill!), but the others definitely are from my travels and from exposure.


----------



## Snip 13

CWS4322 said:


> It was a toss up between dill seed and celery seed. I picked celery seed because I use more fresh dill than dill seed. And, I had a hard time leaving fennel seeds off the list, but I use more cardamon than fennel. I suspect that one's culinary background plays a role in these choices. Like TL, I am from a Scandinavian background, so cardamon had to be on the list (and probably why I use so much dill!), but the others definitely are from my travels and from exposure.


 
I started using celery seed medicinally and fell in love with the taste. I love dill seed too but my family don't so I use it for my own food.
I grew up with Indian and Cape Malay foods so I use lots of spice.
Celery seed, dill, fennel seed, aniseed, nigella, mustard seed etc. 
I also love the candy coated fennel seeds they serve at Indian restaurants after meals


----------



## CWS4322

Snip 13 said:


> I started using celery seed medicinally and fell in love with the taste. I love dill seed too but my family don't so I use it for my own food.
> I grew up with Indian and Cape Malay foods so I use lots of spice.
> Celery seed, dill, fennel seed, aniseed, nigella, mustard seed etc.
> I also love the candy coated fennel seeds they serve at Indian restaurants after meals


My mother always used a lot of celery seed and celery salt. I'm guessing that's why I grab the celery seed when I'm making pasta for salads, etc.


----------



## puffin3

Fresh thyme/fresh rosemary/whole garlics/bay leaves/tarragon


----------



## vitauta

jkath said:


> Thanks so far!
> 
> Yes, Craig, I'm going for dried spices... and yes, Kayelle - only those you tend to reach for the most
> 
> I really appreciate all  of your input - hoping for a lot more answers!




according to the op, this thread is about dried spices.  she is asking for the five dried herbs and spices that each of us uses most frequently. simple as that.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thyme
Fennel
Cumin
Nutmeg
Hot pepper flakes

I like lotsa other stuff too!  Hard to narrow it down.


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Curry
Rosemary
Thyme
Nutmeg
Cinnamon
(Allergy to Garlic!)


----------



## nicktrick

Cinnamon powder (for all the yummy sweet dishes)
Paprika powder
Chilli powder
Curry powder

can't think of a 5th one that I'm really into


----------



## vitauta

honestly, for real you can't, nick? that's astonishing.
do you just eat the same things over and over, then?  and just flavor everything with paprika, chili and curry powders? 
do you do your own cooking, nick, or eat out a lot?


----------



## simonbaker

Garlic
Ground rosemary
Ground thyme
Cayenne pepper
Basil


----------



## JoAnn L.

Garlic salt
Onion powder
Cinnamon
Oregano 
Dry mustard


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

5 favorite herbs:
Oregano
basil
sage
thyme
ginger

5 favorite spices
black pepper
chilies
coriander
cumin
mustard

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Claire

salt and pepper of course.  chili flakes, parsley, thyme.  The latter three I grow myself in the summer, dry the thyme and chili.


----------



## Snip 13

Claire said:


> salt and pepper of course. chili flakes, parsley, thyme. The latter three I grow myself in the summer, dry the thyme and chili.


 
Hey! That's cheating. S&P don't count, they're a must. Come on, give us 2 more!


----------



## justplainbill

Herbs
Bay leaf
Coriander seeds
Oregano
Rosemary
Thyme

Spices
Allspice
Cinnamon
Cumin
Mace
Pepper


----------



## CraigC

justplainbill said:


> Herbs
> Bay leaf
> Coriander seeds
> Oregano
> Rosemary
> Thyme
> 
> Spices
> Allspice
> Cinnamon
> Cumin
> Mace
> Pepper


 
The leaves (cilantro) would be the herb and the seeds are really a spice. Just sayin.


----------



## taxlady

CraigC said:


> The leaves (cilantro) would be the herb and the seeds are really a spice. Just sayin.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## justplainbill

CraigC said:


> The leaves (cilantro) would be the herb and the seeds are really a spice. Just sayin.


Thanks.  I'll settle for 80%.


----------



## Claire

Snip 13 said:


> Hey! That's cheating. S&P don't count, they're a must. Come on, give us 2 more!



Oh, Odette, give me a break.  Sage and cumin.


----------



## Snip 13

Claire said:


> Oh, Odette, give me a break. Sage and cumin.


 
You're too good a cook to get a break 

Good choices


----------



## jkath

wowee- even  more spice chat - I love it! 
When I wrote the blog in December, I went with the answers that were here, as well as those that were polled on my fb & twitter, as well as my friends. 
I don't think I'm supposed to put a direct link to the page, but the site's in my signature, and I even talked about a couple of you guys  
Anyhow, here are the overall results...
Garlic, Cumin, Oregano, Thyme & Cinnamon, in that order.


----------



## Susansmith099

Cayenne Pepper
Cumin
Oregano
Cinnamon
Garlic Powder

I find its always handy to have these in


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry I'm coming to your party late jkath, but I want to get my 5 cents worth in.  Here are my five faves:

Cinnamon
Tarragon (w/scrambled eggs, mushrooms and Fontina - yum!)
Basil
Sage
Garlic powder.

A tip of the whisk to Zagut!  Kudos on the choice of my friend Bacon.  I consider bacon a condiment and definitely use it more than ketchup...or relish...or........


----------



## roadfix

parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme


That's only four.  They do go extremely well with chicken. I have started using those in the gravy for hot chicken sandwiches and it's perfect.


----------



## roadfix

taxlady said:


> That's only four.  They do go extremely well with chicken. I have started using those in the gravy for hot chicken sandwiches and it's perfect.



That's because one of my favorite of all time songs only mention these four herbs in its lyric.  

I use them quite a bit as well...


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> That's because one of my favorite of all time songs only mention these four herbs in its lyric.
> 
> I use them quite a bit as well...


That's how I remember them.


----------



## simonbaker

Garlic,  Cayenne pepper,  Lemon pepper,  Basil,  Oregano,  Rosemary,  Thyme,  Chili powder,  

It's to difficult to stop at only 5. I can  narrow it down to 10 though.


----------



## Susansmith099

I find its always handy to have:
Paprika - Goes with everything
Oregano
Garlic Powder
Cumin
Cinnamon

Theres not a dish that I can think of that can't be made tastier with one of these spices! Infact, I use them so much i've even started ordering them in bulk! :P

Sue


----------



## frenchguycooking

Great thread !

Here are my top 5 spices :
- Cloves
- Cumin seeds
- Coriander seeds
- Sumac
- Tumeric


----------



## 4meandthem

Spices:Black pepper,Cumin,ground Chilis,Montreal blend,ground Ginger (not all together)

Herbs:Fresh Rosemary,fresh Thyme,fresh Oregano,dried Chives,fresh Cilantro (not all together)


----------



## taxlady

4meandthem said:


> Spices:Black pepper,Cumin,ground Chilis,Montreal blend,ground Ginger (not all together)
> 
> Herbs:Fresh Rosemary,fresh Thyme,fresh Oregano,dried Chives,fresh Cilantro (not all together)


Why *dried* chives?


----------



## 4meandthem

I much prefer fresh chives but they are rare and sub-par in the supermarket most of the time. I try and grow them with little luck.
I have access to freeze dried ones that are o.k.


----------



## taxlady

4meandthem said:


> I much prefer fresh chives but they are rare and sub-par in the supermarket most of the time. I try and grow them with little luck.
> I have access to freeze dried ones that are o.k.


Oh, it's not a preference.

It's probably too warm for them to be happy growing your area. They do well here. I wonder if it's just the hard winter they need. It gets plenty warm in summer here.

I just looked in my garden and they are just starting to come up. I tasted one, to make sure it was chives and not just some grass. What a surprise! That tiny, little piece of chive packed a punch. Much stronger chive flavour than when they get bigger. I planted a small pot's worth of chives about 10 years ago and they just keep coming back.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I just looked in my garden and they are just starting to come up. I tasted one, to make sure it was chives and not just some grass. What a surprise! That tiny, little piece of chive packed a punch. Much stronger chive flavour than when they get bigger. I planted a small pot's worth of chives about 10 years ago and they just keep coming back.



When we lived in the Cleveland, OH suburbs there was a stretch of county park I would drive along to and from work.  Each year about this time the the spring onions would pop up in the grass area between the road and the woods.  Smelled so good on the way home I wanted to stop and gather some to use in my meals!


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian

Salt.  Nothing matters if you don't have salt.

Close on the heels of salt are onions (of all varieties) and garlic.

But assuming salt is a given (and onions and garlic) ...

SPICES
Cumin
Cardamom
Ajwan (carom seed)
cloves
Fennel

HERBS
coriander/cilantro
Holy basil
Thyme
Tarragon
Rosemary

I'd like to put saffron on the list but it simply costs too much to be "reached for" very often.  Which just makes it all the more special, I guess.

And no, pepper is not on my list, not even close. I almost never use black pepper.


----------



## simonbaker

My dh's favorite 5 are:
Cardamon
Nutmeg
Cloves
Sweet Basil
Bay leaves


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Garlic
Ginger
Coriander
Oregano
Cinnamon

Chili powder, Allspice, and Mace would be honorable mentions.

I go through a lot of garlic, fresh and granulated. I use a lot of fresh onion and lime as seasoning but I don't really count them as herbs/spices, just flavorings. Otherwise they would knock oregano and allspice off the list. Black pepper would be number one but the OP said it doesn't count.


----------



## CatPat

The top five spices of myself are: Black peppercorns (of the grinder), bay leaves, cayenne pepper, cumin, and nutmeg.

I also love the cinnamon and the paprika.

~Cat


----------



## Mad Cook

jkath said:


> I need your help! One of my next blogs will be on kitchen spices, so I would love it if you could help, by sharing your preferences with me
> 
> QUESTION: What FIVE spices do you tend to grab MOST OFTEN (not including Salt & Pepper)
> 
> Here are mine, in no particular order:
> 
> Garlic Powder
> Fresh Nutmeg (grated)
> Cinnamon
> Tarragon
> Oregano


cinnamon, nutmeg (whole, not ground), ginger, paprika and caraway seed (I love old-fashioned seed cake). Not necessarily in that order. 

 As you are writing an article about spices I'll throuw in other frequently used spices from my cupboard. I also have sumac, black, green, white and pink peppercorns, cayenne pepper, white and black mustard seeds and mustard powder (I see on various demos on Food Network that Mr Colman of Norfolk, England has managed to insinuate his yellow mustard powder into the USA). 

I also have Grey Poupon Dijon mustard and their whole grain mustard in the 'fridge.

I cheat when it comes to making chilli. I use Schwartz mix for chilli con carne (the milder one) it's the one I like best and I've never managed to replicate it from scratch.

(Nit picking) tarragon and oregano are herbs not spices.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> cinnamon, nutmeg (whole, not ground), ginger, paprika and caraway seed (I love old-fashioned seed cake). Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> As you are writing an article about spices I'll throuw in other frequently used spices from my cupboard. I also have sumac, black, green, white and pink peppercorns, cayenne pepper, white and black mustard seeds and mustard powder (I see on various demos on Food Network that Mr Colman of Norfolk, England has managed to insinuate his yellow mustard powder into the USA).
> 
> I also have Grey Poupon Dijon mustard and their whole grain mustard in the 'fridge.
> 
> I cheat when it comes to making chilli. I use Schwartz mix for chilli con carne (the milder one) it's the one I like best and I've never managed to replicate it from scratch.
> 
> (Nit picking) tarragon and oregano are herbs not spices.



It's always a good idea to read the entire thread before nit-picking  We discussed that. And since the thread was started last December, I figure the blog post is written and posted by now.


----------



## MonsterKittyCat

garlic
sea salt
peppercorn
rosemary
parsley


----------



## wenpeek

msmofet said:


> I mix these together for my All Purpose spice blend and use on just about everything (I count it as 1 spice (blend)):
> 
> Granulated Garlic powder
> Onion powder
> Goya Adobo seasoning
> Accent (or MSG)
> Salt
> Ground peppercorn blend
> Ground Hot red pepper flakes
> Cayenne
> Hungarian (hot and sweet) Paprika
> 
> Additional spices/herbs:
> Smoked paprika
> Dry oregano


*MSMOFET, what do you use the Goya spices for?  I love using the Sazon Goya in rice and would love to expand further with other Goya spices.  Do you have any recipes you could send me?  Thanks.
*


----------



## msmofet

wenpeek said:


> *MSMOFET, what do you use the Goya spices for? I love using the Sazon Goya in rice and would love to expand further with other Goya spices. Do you have any recipes you could send me? Thanks.*


 I only use Goya adobo - I use it to season just about everything.


----------



## inviteur

herbs as fresh garlic , onions ( white red or yellow),parsley,bay leaf, thyme,basil
spices in powder: curry, coriander,turmeric,paprika, ras el hanout (couscous spices).
Hot Dijon mustard, lemons, vinegars of cider, of wine or balsamic. Olive, sunflower,ground nut oils.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I know this thread is old, but let me throw my 5¢ in, 
as Lucy Van Pelt would say…

Noh Kim Chee Mix
Sushi Powdered Mix
Hawaiian Sea Salt (medium grain in my salt grinder)
Sesame Seeds
Aloha Brand Shoyu (is that a spice or a condiment? I use it to spice everything)

(I'd add ground ginger and garlic for when I can't find fresh, 
but not my favs)


----------



## buckytom

lol @ a Lucy Van Pelt reference. lou know, i think i married her.

maddie, love it - insinuate. is coleman's yellow mustard the spicy one i know and is sinus clearingly famous for , or is it a blander, more pedestrian mustard?

hmm, i have all of your lesser used spices except the black mustard  seed. 

oh, i wanted to mention that using a chili powder mix is about the sane as any prepared shortcut: you only realize the difference when you make it fresh. grinding your own dried chilis (especially chipotle) makes all the difference.

for chili.


----------



## CraigC

buckytom said:


> lol @ a Lucy Van Pelt reference. lou know, i think i married her.
> 
> maddie, love it - insinuate. is coleman's yellow mustard the spicy one i know and is sinus clearingly famous for , or is it a blander, more pedestrian mustard?
> 
> hmm, i have all of your lesser used spices except the black mustard  seed.
> 
> oh, i wanted to mention that using a chili powder mix is about the sane as any prepared shortcut: you only realize the difference when you make it fresh. grinding your own dried chilis (especially chipotle) makes all the difference.
> 
> for chili.



Looooong time no hear from! Hope you're back for the duration!?!


----------



## CWS4322

buckytom said:


> lol @ a Lucy Van Pelt reference. lou know, i think i married her.
> 
> maddie, love it - insinuate. is coleman's yellow mustard the spicy one i know and is sinus clearingly famous for , or is it a blander, more pedestrian mustard?
> 
> hmm, i have all of your lesser used spices except the black mustard  seed.
> 
> oh, i wanted to mention that using a chili powder mix is about the sane as any prepared shortcut: you only realize the difference when you make it fresh. grinding your own dried chilis (especially chipotle) makes all the difference.
> 
> for chili.


Agree completely re: grinding your own chili powder mix. Glad to see you haven't abandoned us--you've been missed along the culinary trail. How is that boy of yours??? Missed tales of his ball games, scout troop activities, etc.


----------



## Zagut

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> [snip] I know this thread is old, but let me throw my 5¢ in,
> as Lucy Van Pelt would say… [snip]


 
5¢???? Guess I'm old like the thread. I always thought it was 2¢. 

Well there is that inflation thingy.


----------



## chiklitmanfan

I thought this would be easy, however I'm finding it deceptively difficult to narrow my choices down.  In no particular order:

Garlic powder
Chili powder
Cumin
Red pepper flakes
Tumeric


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Zagut said:


> 5¢???? Guess I'm old like the thread. I always thought it was 2¢.
> 
> Well there is that inflation thingy.


----------



## Zagut

I Love Lucy. 

But that's another age related statement. 


I'm more like Pigpen with the dust cloud following me where ever I go. 


Here's another reason I love Lucy.


----------



## Mad Cook

jkath said:


> I need your help! One of my next blogs will be on kitchen spices, so I would love it if you could help, by sharing your preferences with me
> 
> QUESTION: What FIVE spices do you tend to grab MOST OFTEN (not including Salt & Pepper)
> 
> Here are mine, in no particular order:
> 
> Garlic Powder
> Fresh Nutmeg (grated)
> Cinnamon
> Tarragon
> Oregano


Tarragon, oregano and garlic are herbs not spices.

I have a drawer full of jars of spices and herbs and my usage depends on what I'm cooking:-

Spices
allspice, 
mixed spice, 
star anise
ginger, 
nutmeg (not grated - grate it as I use it as the flavour is better)
saffron stamens
coriander (whole seed and ground)
cumin (whole seed and ground)
cardamon
chili flakes
cayenne
chili powder (mix for making chili con carne)
mustard powder
bharat
ras el hanout
sumac
caraway seed
garlic (NEVER powder or dried & chopped or in a jar - ALWAYS fresh!)

Herbs (Some dried & some home grown fresh)
basil
sage
thyme
mixed herbs
oregano
tarragon
rosemary
marjoram
chives
parsley
winter savory
chives
bay leaves
English mace leaves

Wouldn't be able to choose 5 of each let alone an assortment of 5 herbs and spices.


----------



## Mad Cook

Zagut said:


> I Love Lucy.
> 
> But that's another age related statement.
> 
> 
> I'm more like Pigpen with the dust cloud following me where ever I go.
> 
> 
> Here's another reason I love Lucy.


Nice tabby cat.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> Tarragon, oregano and garlic are herbs not spices.



Herbs are leaves, so garlic is not an herb. 



Mad Cook said:


> Wouldn't be able to choose 5 of each let alone an assortment of 5 herbs and spices.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

GotGarlic said:


> Herbs are leaves, so garlic is not an herb.



Garlic is a flavorful bulb, like an onion.  It is a member of the lily family, along with ramps, leaks, onions, and chives.  They all have varying degrees of flavor, with garlic and onion being the strongest.  I believe if we wanted to be accurate, we could say that they are strongly flavored vegetables, and in the case of all but the garlic, are used as such, as well as used as flavorings.  Garlic is always used to flavor foods, sometimes in its roasted sweet form, sometimes raw, and often cooked into various dishes.  I don't think it can rightly be classified as an herb, or spice.  And that's my best explanation, based purely on extrapolation and logic, and my best guess.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Caslon

I still have a  packet of smoked salt that I can't remember what I bought it to use for.  Maybe it was for salmon...not sure.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Garlic is a flavorful bulb, like an onion.  It is a member of the lily family, along with ramps, leaks, onions, and chives.  They all have varying degrees of flavor, with garlic and onion being the strongest.  I believe if we wanted to be accurate, we could say that they are strongly flavored vegetables, and in the case of all but the garlic, are used as such, as well as used as flavorings.  Garlic is always used to flavor foods, sometimes in its roasted sweet form, sometimes raw, and often cooked into various dishes.  I don't think it can rightly be classified as an herb, or spice.  And that's my best explanation, based purely on extrapolation and logic, and my best guess.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I'll buy that  I was thinking that spices are any plant part other than the leaves, but the definition is *dried* plant parts other than leaves. So if you're using fresh garlic, it's an aromatic seasoning, but if it's dried or granulated garlic, it's a spice.


----------



## Mad Cook

Mad Cook said:


> garlic (NEVER powder or dried & chopped or in a jar - ALWAYS fresh!)
> 
> .


Sorry, I didn't mean "fresh" as in the sense of just dug out of the ground.  I meant "fresh" as in not messed about. In other words dried whole heads. (Although we can sometimes buy "wet" garlic here). Wrong choice of words.

But I still say it's a herb.


----------



## Mad Cook

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Garlic is a flavorful bulb, like an onion.  It is a member of the lily family, along with ramps, leaks, onions, and chives.  They all have varying degrees of flavor, with garlic and onion being the strongest.  I believe if we wanted to be accurate, we could say that they are strongly flavored vegetables, and in the case of all but the garlic, are used as such, as well as used as flavorings.  Garlic is always used to flavor foods, sometimes in its roasted sweet form, sometimes raw, and often cooked into various dishes.  I don't think it can rightly be classified as an herb, or spice.  And that's my best explanation, based purely on extrapolation and logic, and my best guess.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


In old cookery books both garlic and onions are referred to as herbs

And the young leaves of garlic are often eaten in Europe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Mad Cook said:


> In old cookery books both garlic and onions are referred to as herbs
> 
> And the young leaves of garlic are often eaten in Europe.



After i made my post, I went online and did a search for classifying garlic as an herb or spice.  Here is the link to an article I found on the subject:
What Is Garlic? Is it an Herb, a Spice or...?

I do have to admit though, that most of the articles that looked professional, and authoritative stated that garlic is both a vegetable, and an herb.  I believe that is the most correct answer.

seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> After i made my post, I went online and did a search for classifying garlic as an herb or spice.  Here is the link to an article I found on the subject:
> What Is Garlic? Is it an Herb, a Spice or...?
> 
> I do have to admit though, that most of the articles that looked professional, and authoritative stated that garlic is both a vegetable, and an herb.  I believe that is the most correct answer.
> 
> seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



The author of that piece is the same guy who slammed a scientific study of the safety of wooden cutting boards by cherry-picking from the study and misrepresenting the conclusions. 

I'll just stick with what I said earlier.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

GotGarlic said:


> The author of that piece is the same guy who slammed a scientific study of the safety of wooden cutting boards by cherry-picking from the study and misrepresenting the conclusions.
> 
> I'll just stick with what I said earlier.



GG, I'm in your camp on this one.  I believe that garlic satisfies the requirements of both a vegetable, and an herb.  It certainly is considered an herb by most herbalists.  And, I don't think anyone uses garlic cloves as a veggie.

"Honey, pass the bowl of roasted garlic please."

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> GG, I'm in your camp on this one.  I believe that garlic satisfies the requirements of both a vegetable, and an herb.  It certainly is considered an herb by most herbalists.  And, I don't think anyone uses garlic cloves as a veggie.
> 
> "Honey, pass the bowl of roasted garlic please."
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Hey, remember who you're talking to!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

GotGarlic said:


> Hey, remember who you're talking to!



Touche'.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

Cinnamon, Ginger, Cardamon, Nutmeg & Cloves


----------



## Wyotex

Salt (does that count?  ), black pepper, cayenne pepper, cinnamon, and zatar (although that's cheating, since zatar is a mix of many seasonings...).


----------



## Suthseaxa

1. Cumin
2. Fenugreek seed
3. Kalonji seed
4. Kashmiri red chilli powder
5. Saffron

If only there was space for cinnamon, coriander seed, ginger, garlic etc!


----------



## Mad Cook

jkath said:


> I need your help! One of my next blogs will be on kitchen spices, so I would love it if you could help, by sharing your preferences with me
> 
> QUESTION: What FIVE spices do you tend to grab MOST OFTEN (not including Salt & Pepper)
> 
> Here are mine, in no particular order:
> 
> Garlic Powder
> Fresh Nutmeg (grated)
> Cinnamon
> Tarragon
> Oregano


Ooh, hard one!
Fresh nutmeg (whole - grated as required as the flavour of the commercial grated stuff deteriorates quickly.
Ginger (both ground and in the dried root form to use in pickling, etc.)
Cinnamon - ground and sticks
Saffron - hmm, spice or herb?
coriander - both ground and seeds

Tarragon and oregano are herbs not spices as is garlic, which I would never buy as powder, so you could have more spices on your list.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> Ooh, hard one!
> Fresh nutmeg (whole - grated as required as the flavour of the commercial grated stuff deteriorates quickly.
> Ginger (both ground and in the dried root form to use in pickling, etc.)
> Cinnamon - ground and sticks
> Saffron - hmm, spice or herb?
> coriander - both ground and seeds
> 
> Tarragon and oregano are herbs not spices as is garlic, which I would never buy as powder, so you could have more spices on your list.



Saffron is a spice. Herbs are leaves; spices are other aromatic plant parts.


----------



## Selkie

This one is easy:
Garlic - minced
Crystallized Ginger
Celery Flakes
Bay Leaves
Italian Seasoning Mix


----------



## PrincessFiona60

garlic
garlic minced
garlic chopped
garlic crushed
garlic powder


Sorry couldn't resist and really sad can't get bacon on the list.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> garlic
> garlic minced
> garlic chopped
> garlic crushed
> garlic powder
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist and really sad can't get bacon on the list.


Bacon Salt?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ah!  A co-conspirator in the make bacon a spice...thanks MsM!


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ah! A co-conspirator in the make bacon a spice...thanks MsM!


 Who me?


----------

